# 4CtF Revised - What's new?



## knight_isa (Jul 13, 2004)

So I'm finally getting around to possibly using 4CtF, and I see that there's a revised version out there.  Other than the d20 Modern stuff (which doesn't interest me), what is new?  I understand that there were some revisions to the power costs (and that there once was a file that contained these revisions--although rpgnow says that file is "not validated for sale" now).  Are the cost revisions significant (and is there a way to get those)?  Are there new powers?  If so, how many?  Given that I plan to use this in a d20 fantasy setting, is it worth it to me to buy the revised version, or should I just go with what I have?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't recall if we added any new powers.  At least nothing substantial.  Maybe something whacky that struck my fancy.  But somewhere on the ENPub site there ought to be that file with the revised costs.  I'll see if I can track it down for ya.


----------



## knight_isa (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## knight_isa (Jul 18, 2004)

Any luck?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 18, 2004)

Well, this is not on the site proper, but I found this old link from the private forum from when we were just getting ready to release the Modern version.  You might have some trouble downloading it; I dunno, it's on a weird server.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/Nat20/ENP3100a-FCTF-promo1.pdf


----------



## knight_isa (Jul 19, 2004)

It worked.  Thanks!


----------

